# 2014 Cruze 1.8L DIY Intake



## Jack D (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey everyone

I’ve been browsing websites for quite some time looking at a K&N cold air intake for my car. All of these air intakes are close to the 350$.

I decided to make my own using a K&N filter that I picked up from Canadian Tire for 50$ and a MAF sensor adapter off amazon for 50$. The adapter piece should have a 3inch diameter and the K&N filter should also have a 3inch inlet diameter.

First I unhooked the MAF sensor, and then loosened the hose clamp that holds the hose and air box together, and then removed the factory air box.

Next I installed my MAF sensor adapter . It will be a very tight fit so you’ll want to stretch the rubber hose a bit just so it will fit around the adapter.

Next I installed the K&N filter on the other end of the adapter. I tightened the hose clamps on both ends of the adapter. Make sure they’re tight. I then tightened the MAF sensor into the adapter. Make sure the MAF sensor is not in backwards or else the car won’t run properly. I also used a zip tie to tighten down the filter so it won’t move around.

This install still gave me that really nice sound, and I feel a little more power in the higher RPM’s. For 100$, I’d say it’s worth it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jack D said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I’ve been browsing websites for quite some time looking at a K&N cold air intake for my car. All of these air intakes are close to the 350$.
> 
> ...


If you could put it together in this format: How-To: Write a Tutorial 

I'd like to add it to our How-To section. We are a bit light in the 1.8 stuff.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

Interesting. Can you post a video? I'm curious about the sound.


----------

